# IG KASRKIN, worth it?



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I was pondering on the idea of a drop-troop/assualty IG army (Rather than the turtle formation) and through these would make great troops to jump in and take a couple of kills before the footsloggers hop in.

So, are they worth their points? And what other good choices are there for drop-troop IG armies? Any big weaknesses/strenghs?

All answers appriciated, thanks!


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd say they're worth it. Drop them in cover and they're a tough nut to crack. Personally I'd load up standard Infantry Squads in carapace armour. This is expensive however. 

Second point really depends on whether you'd like a fluffy army or not.

The strength of a drop troop regiment is its ability to almost instantly claim objectives.

However, it's incredibly risky and a number of things can go wrong. The risks are great but the rewards can be greater.

Sentinels are a must for a drop troops regiment. They're the only armour that can be drop trooped, and provide instant support for your already dropped infantry.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

If you add hardened fighters to both the troops and the sentinels, you can become ok in CC. Load up on short range special weapons like meltaguns and flamers. Go to town!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

KellysGrenadier said:


> Second point really depends on whether you'd like a fluffy army or not.
> 
> Sentinels are a must for a drop troops regiment. They're the only armour that can be drop trooped, and provide instant support for your already dropped infantry.


I love fluff personally. Are sentinals the only real armour used by drop troops? Or can it still be technically 'fluffy' with an incredibly small range of Heavy Support choices? Like a single Leman Russ.



Steel Rain said:


> If you add hardened fighters to both the troops and the sentinels, you can become ok in CC. Load up on short range special weapons like meltaguns and flamers. Go to town!


Interesting, how many troops would carry heavy weapons and still be effective, would you say?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Adding special weapon squads would work. Kasrkin squads also have up to 2 special weapons if I recall correctly.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Two BS4 rapid-fire Plasma Guns in a Karskrin Squad is one of the most reliable anti TEQ units that the guard can field. Worth trying to squeeze in at least one squad (maybe a smaller squad with Meltaguns to suicide enemy tanks.


----------

